# Ever done "Hawg Wings" aka "Pig Wings" aka "Pork Shanks"



## stl-srt8 (Nov 15, 2007)

A fellow Traegerite was talking about "Hawg Wings" that he had at the IL State Fair.  Did a little search and came up with this:

http://www.farmlandfoodservice.com/p...wild_wings.pdf

Anybody ever had them, tried them, smoked them?


----------



## flagriller (Nov 15, 2007)

Where can you get them?  Looks like they're for food service only.  If you know how to get 'em let me know.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 15, 2007)

WTF is it??? Deep fried rib portion's???


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 15, 2007)

I searched the Farmland Foods site and there was no mention of the Wild Wings. It is only listed on their food service site. I suppose the way to get hold of some would be to talk with someone who runs a restaurant and see if they would order some for you.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 15, 2007)

They seem to be the pork version of boneless chicken wings... except they are not pre-breaded.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah I looked too.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 15, 2007)

O.K. no breading, but there's bones in them suckers....i'm thinking there rib's sliced into single portion's and kicked up somehow!!


----------



## flagriller (Nov 15, 2007)

I sent Farmland an e-mail to see if they can get 'em retail.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't forget the mini version either

http://www.farmlandfoodservice.com/pdf/mini_wings.pdf


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 15, 2007)

oops... I wasn't looking at the picture when I posted... sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In looking around the Farmland site I found these recipes listed.

http://www.farmlandfoods.com/feature...aybook-07.html

Five of them have BACON in the title so they can't be all bad.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 15, 2007)

Saw those too, great to deep fry.


----------



## placebo (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking but those bones look small for rib bones.


----------



## flattop (Nov 15, 2007)

They look like individual ribs that have had the meat cut away from the bone and then pushed further up a bit. I guess with the 3 hr cook time they posted the meat continues to pull up the bone. 

I've seen it done with chicken legs but forget what the procedures called.


----------



## schultzy (Nov 15, 2007)

We have a local bar that sells these and they are great. I am friends with the bar owner and what they are is a portion off of the hind leg. There is a small bone there with this round muscle attached around it. I know this isn't too technical but its all I know. We can buyy them from a local distributer but they are expensive, they come already cooked also. They re about the size  of a small turkey leg or very large chicken leg.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay I'm confused is it chicken or pork?


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Are they trotters? Or shanks?
I've smoked shanks before, but they didn't look like those.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 16, 2007)

Pork I think


----------



## flagriller (Nov 16, 2007)

If anyone in my area would like to split a case I think I can get some.


----------



## vlap (Nov 16, 2007)

Whats the cost. I maybe interested.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll check it out.  Stay tuned


----------



## krandy21784 (Nov 18, 2007)

Sysco, Farmland and Smithfield all sell these.  They are the small shnk bone of the front leg of the pig.  Paula Dean sells them retail off of her QVC site but they are a little pricy.  I'm trying to find someone to sell them at a reasonable price.  I had them at an ECU-NC State game last year and they were unreal.

I hope someone knows where I can get my hands on them.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 18, 2007)

Man that sites definately made for us! Everything has bacon in it!


----------



## krandy21784 (Mar 28, 2008)

I ordered some of the pre-cooked Paula Deans from the Smithfield web site when they had a special and they are fantastic but even on sale they were a little too pricey to be a regular menu item in our house.  I am still looking for a source of these...preferably uncooked.

Any one have a source..


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 28, 2008)

Huh???


----------



## 1chaos52 (May 16, 2008)

After finally getting my new GOSM, I decided to do a search (not even on this site) for Hawg Wings and saw this thread.

I first tried Hawg Wings a few years ago at the New England BBQ Championships. For those in the New England area who do not know, the Harpoon Brewery (both the one in Boston and the one in Vermont) hold the NE BBQ Championships every year in the summer and it is a lot of fun. Good food and good beer, you can't go wrong.

Anyway, getting back on track I have had these several times over the last few years at this event, and they are always the thing I go looking for first when I get there. I did ask the guy who cooks them, and they are a pork shank. When they are smoked, they are unbelievably good. They are some of the tastiest pieces of meat I have ever had and could easily gain a few hundred pounds if exposed to them on a regular basis.

Not sure if anyone has managed to get them retail other than Paula Dean. If you do, please let me know as I am dying to try smoking my own.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Nov 24, 2011)

Pig Wings on Man vs Food

http://www.eatpigwings.com/

They deep fried them on the show ???.  They would have to be great smoked and sauced !   Gotta find me some


----------



## gramason (Nov 24, 2011)

I had some last week. Fried them up and shook in BBQ sauce. Very good, like pulled pork on a bone.


----------



## smoketrax (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok so this is the second post I have seen on pig wings or shanks. There are two basic kinds the top shank or the ones that resemble ribs which are actually bottom shanks. I can but them through sysco as well as at cash and carry here in oregon. They are fantastic and cook very fast and easy here is a link to the other posting I did with a small recipe. I am going to pick some up tonight and hopefully post a nice picture play by play this week. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118938/pork-wings


----------



## ballagh (Apr 17, 2014)

the farmland ones are precooked shanks pieces.  you heat them up and fry them, then sauce them.  they are amazing.  i bought some shanks with the trotters still on them.  going to try and smoke them saturday and see what happens :)


----------



## jeepdiver (Apr 17, 2014)

bbq bubba said:


> WTF is it??? Deep fried rib portion's???:confused:



Last time I wwenthome to MS my brother deep fried some ribs.  Picked it up from deer camp.  Cut into individual ribs and Marinate in whish bone Italian dressing and deep fried.  Smoked is still better but they were a lot better than I thought the would be.  

Hum an hour of smoke then deep fried could be awesome


----------

